# Updated Pictures Blueberry X Bigbud!!! MUST SEE PICS



## Lamdigs (Nov 7, 2006)

Almost done flowering. On day


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations ... nice lookin buds there ... Christmas has come early this year for you ... lol  

What height are they ? I was thinking of getting bluberry seeds but am restricted on height.

Regards runbyhemp


----------



## Lamdigs (Nov 7, 2006)

this was the mother plant so it was very tall.  Its about 5feet 8 inches.  I wouldnt recomend flowering alot of plants this tall. It takes up alot of space.  

Your comments are encouraged!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 7, 2006)

OMFG!!!! I increased the size of the lighter pic until it was life size and that is a monster bud!!! Mail it to me! lol.


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, really impressive!  That plant looks like a keeper.  I hope you cloned her, the way she grows and the looks are totally phenomenal!  Let us know how potent she is and how she tastes.  How does she smell at the moment?

TGT


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 7, 2006)

Very nice, I know big bud can fall down, did you have to support those?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Man those are some nice fat frosty cola's you have there Lamdigs.   Be sure and let us know how your harvest goes as far as weight and taste of your smoke. Once again man those are some fine ladies. *


----------



## Lamdigs (Nov 7, 2006)

Nah i havent supported the buds once.. they are getting really heavy though and super dense.  any advice from anyone on how i should dry/cure them would help!


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Thats Real Nice Good Going Keep It Up


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Nov 7, 2006)

What is their smell like?

TGT


----------



## Lamdigs (Nov 7, 2006)

Its a real sweat aruoma. like sweat earth.  Ive gotten real use to the smell i have sort of a make shift grow room so it doesnt hold smell in well.  But id say it smells sweat more than anything.  But skunky.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

Lamdigs said:
			
		

> Nah i havent supported the buds once.. they are getting really heavy though and super dense. any advice from anyone on how i should dry/cure them would help!


*Whats up Lamdigs. Well the first thing we do is trim off all the leaves on the buds. Then hang the buds in a closet with a small fan blowing on them. Once you can snap the stems with your fingers or the buds feel dry to the touch we take them off the stems and jar them up. This takes about 3 or 4 days depending on how big the buds are. Once the buds are in the jars they are taken out and opened up once a day for 20 minutes at a time until they are cured and ready to smoke. *


----------



## Smoking1 (Nov 8, 2006)

Really Smoking Looking Smoke, Nice Buds........


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh My God!  I wanted to roll up the monitor and toke.  Nice really nice!


----------



## Lamdigs (Nov 8, 2006)

ok another question concerning the curing.  Will i have to separate my giant bud (the colas) into its smaller buds that make up the cola in oder to cure properly and fit into the jugs


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

Lamdigs said:
			
		

> ok another question concerning the curing. Will i have to separate my giant bud (the colas) into its smaller buds that make up the cola in oder to cure properly and fit into the jugs


*Well if they wont fit into your jars then yes you will have to break them apart when it comes time. *


----------



## Lamdigs (Nov 8, 2006)

sorry that question sounds stupid when i read it, what i was trying to say was is there another way to cure them?


----------



## vitocorleone (Nov 8, 2006)

sigh.....blueberry x bigbud.......this is like the holy grail fer me.......

how do i fit my gigantic insane nugs in a jar? i don't want to break them up? first off.....i want your problems......next i'm no expert but; you prolly have to watch out for mold when hang drying lobster claws like that- and for the jar part why not use a pickel jar? not much help i know what i really wanted to say was; WOW!!!!


----------



## KADE (Nov 8, 2006)

ahhh i look at this thread many times a day... some nice lookin girls.


----------



## Lamdigs (Nov 8, 2006)

Ill have a couple more pics in a couple days.  Ive noticed some fo the buds are just starting to shoot up flowers.  They are appearing everywhere.  Has anyone else noticed anything like that in the last days of flowering?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 9, 2006)

Lamdigs said:
			
		

> Ill have a couple more pics in a couple days. Ive noticed some fo the buds are just starting to shoot up flowers. They are appearing everywhere. Has anyone else noticed anything like that in the last days of flowering?


*How far are you from harvest? I notice that our ladies pack on some weight in like the last 2 weeks of flower. *


----------



## Gumber (Nov 9, 2006)

As a first-time grower, all I can say is...GOD DAMN, I wish mine will turn out like yours  Nice job, I'm actually drooling...


----------



## Lamdigs (Nov 9, 2006)

Brothers Grunt:  Im in day 56 and the flowers just dont show any letting up.  The white hairs arent turning red so fast so i hope i see a change in the next week here. Cant wait to harvest the beaut.  Id say in the last week shes put on a significant amount of her weight


----------



## Mutt (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow just seen this thread.
What a cross. Blueberry and Big Bud. Sure showed its BigBud side off didn't she.  
Hope the taste is that of the blueberry for ya. 
Can't wait to see some cured bud pics.


----------



## Lamdigs (Nov 9, 2006)

Shouldnt be long now. I need a little help with when to harvest my plant.  Im not quite sure what to look for.  ive read somewhere that the resin glands should look milkly but i have also read that you should just wait for 50-80% of the white hairs to turn red.  What do you guys think?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 9, 2006)

*This should help you out. http://greenmanspage.com/guides/harvest.html    I would also get a Radio shack Microscope for like $10. Those babies work great for looking at your trichromes.  Forget about the hairs what ya wanna look at are the trichromes. *


----------



## cincy boy (Nov 9, 2006)

was she a soil grow or hydro


----------



## llamaman (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice job on those beautiful buds! I feel good just looking at them.
Clones or seeds?
Curious where you got those seeds?
Thanks for the pics
The Llama


----------



## Lamdigs (Nov 9, 2006)

1) she was a soil grow.  This was our mother plant, started growing outdoors in the summer.  The seeds were from a breeder.  We ended up taking 5 clones but we had to flower the mother due to time purposes.  Im planning a second grow and thinking of growing Master Kush, or Jack Herrer.  Does anyone have any opinons on these strains?


----------



## SunnyCity123 (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks all


----------



## Lamdigs (Nov 10, 2006)

Here are a couple of pics.  Nothing to special. Lots of new growth happening though.


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 10, 2006)

you should harvest your plants when 75% of your pistols turn red or when most of 60% of your fan leves turn yellow. the plants is using the suger in the leaves to bud so when most of the big fan leaves turn yellow its time to haverst becuse  their's not much suger left for the plant to make more bud i hope this helps you


----------



## KADE (Nov 10, 2006)

get a handheld microscope... and look at the trichomes for 100% perfect time to cut.


----------



## Lamdigs (Nov 11, 2006)

I just bought one.  What am i looking for in teh tricomes?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 11, 2006)

Lamdigs said:
			
		

> I just bought one. What am i looking for in teh tricomes?


*Whats up Lamdigs. What you are looking for are cloudy to amber trichromes located on the smaller leaves on the buds. Cut a small piece of leaf off and stick it under the scope. *


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 11, 2006)

Here's a chart someone posted earlier showing the tricomes.


----------



## Lamdigs (Nov 14, 2006)

Cut the mother down a couple days ago.  only a couple weeks unitl shes ready to go.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 24, 2007)

bump.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 24, 2007)

What nut and soil did you use?


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 24, 2007)

nutes*


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 24, 2007)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> you should harvest your plants when 75% of your pistols turn red or when most of 60% of your fan leves turn yellow. the plants is using the suger in the leaves to bud so when most of the big fan leaves turn yellow its time to haverst becuse their's not much suger left for the plant to make more bud i hope this helps you


 
No more suger what about C&H??  :ciao: 
Just had to say that!!


----------

